# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Reef - Carlos Jorge

## Carlos Jorge

*Data de montagem*: 11/01/2005
*Aquário*:150cm(C)x35cm(L)x50cm(A)
*Mini-refúgio*:42cm(C)x22cm(L)x24cm(A) 
*Sump*: não tem
*Capacidade total*: 285l
*Capacidade real*: +-220l
*Iluminaçao*: PC 4X55W 10000K + 4X55W actínicas
*Fotoperiodo*: 11:00-23:30/11:30-24:00
*Movimentacão*: 2- Lifetech 1100l/h + 1 WaveMarea 3200l/h
*Escumador*: Deltec MCE600
*Substrato*: DSB com 9cm de Aragamax (65Kg). 
*Rocha viva*: 53kg (3Kg Bali + 50Kg rocha calcária)
*Aquecimento*: 1 Digital 150W + 1 Digital 75W
*Peixes*: 2- _Amphiprion ocellaris_ 1- _Gramma loreto_ 1- _Zebrasoma flavensces_ 1- _Synchirophus slendidus_.
*Corais moles*: _Actinodiscus; Anthelia; Lobophyton; Palythoa; Parazoanthus; Ricordea; Rhodactis; Sarcophyton; Xénia; Zoanthus_ (várias espécies de todos eles).
*LPS*: _Caulastrea furcata; Euphylia parancora; Fungia paumotensis; Turbinaria fromens_.
*SPS*: _Acropora efflovensces; Acropora millepora; Merulina ampliata; Montipora digitata; Montipora azul; Montipora Laranja; Montipora verde; Seriatopora histryx; Stylophora pistillata_.
*Outros*: _Pseudopterogorgia; Tridacna maxima_
*Outros invertebrados*: _Lismata debelius; Lismata sticaudata; Stenopus hispidus; Mitrax?; Ophiocomina sp; Ophidiaster ophidianus_; vários eremitas, búzios e turbos.
*Macroalgas*: _Halimeda, Caulerpa taxifolia_.

Fotos gerais

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Recentemente fui ao continente e aproveitei para arranjar mais umas coisitas.
Aqui ficam algumas fotos.

Tridacna maxima (sobreviveu à viagem Duarte)


Acropora efflovensces


Acropora millepora


Montipora azul


Montipora laranja


Montipora verde


Montipora digitata


Seriatopora histryx


Stylophora pistillata


Como dar cabo de Montiporas - Passo por passo. (Só gastamos 3 lâminas)




Aqui o meu novo reactor de kalkwasser ao lado da peça de museu. 


Quero agradecer a forma como fui recebido por todos aqueles com quem tive e um agradecimento especial ao Rogério Gomes e ao Nuno Prazeres pelas ofertas e pela atenção dispensada. A todos, um dia que venham a S. Miguel faço questão de vos receber.

----------


## Rui Russo

Olá, Carlos.

Quero te dar os parabens pois tens um belo reef  :Palmas:  .

Foi pena não ter ido a Lisboa nessa altura, podiamos podiamos ter foi alguma troca.

Um abraço,

Rui Russo

----------


## Pedro Resendes

boas carlos 
nem parece o mesmo aquario ao vivo é outra coisa a foto nao ajuda muito
voçes pareciam uns cirurgioes no meio de uma operaçao   :SbLangue7:  
froça nisso 
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge Lopes

Olá Carlos,


O teu  Reef esta espectacular, Parabéns.


Um Abraço
Jorge Lopes

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Carlos.
Estou a ver que os vivos sobreviveram a um dia fora de um aquario e a viagem ,ainda bem para ti ,porque são peças muito bonitas ,um grande risco não foi.
Estou a ver que também já montaste o Kit do reactor de KALK ,foi facil ?
Estou a gostar de ver também o teu aquario ,pelas tuas palavras quando do nosso encontro aqui no continente ,tu falavas de um pequeno aquario ,mas de pequeno não tem nada e ainda está melhor que o meu.
Parabéns por esse reef e muita sorte para ti. :Palmas:  

*PS:*Eu gostei muito foi da tua montipora azul ,um dia quando fazeres algumas mudas lembra-te mim ok. :Icon Cry:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Carlos

Belo aquário, parabéns.
Essas montiporas são lindas, infelizmente não consegui comprar um "frag" para a minha poça.
Força e continua o bom trabalho.

----------


## Pedro Costa

Fico contente de ver que as montiporas fizeram boa viagem e se encontram muito bem instaladas. Parabéns pelo aquário.

Abraço

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

ola Carlos, o aquario e lindo, adorei.
Eu ja recebi os corais do Nuno, 
obrigado pela sua ajuda.
Sao as acroporas que trose de lisboa:?
Sao lindas.
Um abraço.

----------


## João Jordão

Oi CArlos

O aquario está optimo, as tuas acroporas estão a desenvolver bem? :SbSourire2:  

Abraço Joao Jordao

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,

Fico contente por saber que tudo correu bem! 

Apenas um comentário - gastaram 3 lâminas???!!! Uma lâmina de diamante evita essa situação - no corte da Acropora eflorescens usámos apenas uma e ainda dava para cortar mais 10!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Antes de mais, obrigado a todos pelas palavras simpáticas.




> Foi pena não ter ido a Lisboa nessa altura, podiamos podiamos ter foi alguma troca.


Para a próxima eu aviso com antecedência e pode ser que consigamos trocar umas mudas.




> Estou a ver que os vivos sobreviveram a um dia fora de um aquario e a viagem ,ainda bem para ti ,porque são peças muito bonitas ,um grande risco não foi.


Realmente é um grande risco para mim :SbRiche:   e ainda maior para os vivos, mas as alternativas são poucas.




> Estou a ver que também já montaste o Kit do reactor de KALK ,foi facil ?


Foi fácil, mas também já tinha a experiência de montagem da peça de museu o que facilitou um pouco.




> Estou a gostar de ver também o teu aquario ,pelas tuas palavras quando do nosso encontro aqui no continente ,tu falavas de um pequeno aquario ,mas de pequeno não tem nada e ainda está melhor que o meu.


Neste momento pode estar melhor que o teu, mas somente devido ao teu boom de algas. Estamos a falar de realidades diferentes, o teu tem o triplo da capacidade deste e outras potencialidades. O meu para além de ser muito estreito não tem sump, ou seja, um dia vou ter de fazer outro :Whistle:   :SbSourire2:  .




> Sao as acroporas que trose de lisboa:?


Sim Adolfo.




> O aquario está optimo, as tuas acroporas estão a desenvolver bem?


Estão, já se nota um bom crescimento. Depois coloco fotos.




> Apenas um comentário - gastaram 3 lâminas???!!! Uma lâmina de diamante evita essa situação - no corte da Acropora eflorescens usámos apenas uma e ainda dava para cortar mais 10!!!


Eu acho que gastamos 3, mas talvez tenham sido 4. Nós não tinhamos nenhuma lâmina de diamantes e não sei que tipo de lâminas eram aquelas, mas eram muito fininhas. O Branco pode confirmar o número e o tipo que eu não me lembro.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Em Lisboa, acabei por percorrer quase todas as lojas à procura de um hepatus e não encontrei, por isso acabei por comprar um outro peixe que só estava a pensar colocá-lo daqui a 1 ano devido à sua alimentação extremamente específica, um _Synchirophus slendidus_. Se eu morasse aí não o tinha comprado, mas como vou aí poucas vezes...
Espero não ter feito asneiras.
À quase 1 mês que tenho o peixe e ele ainda não pegou em comida congelada estando cada vez mais magro. Entretanto fui fazendo uma série de coisas para o tentar alimentar.

1º socorri-me do meu reactor de artémia de última geração :Whistle:  , mas a taxa de eclosão tem sido muito baixa devido às temperaturas ainda serem relativamente baixas. 



2º fui já por 2 vezes, quando o mar permitiu, recolher bicharada nas algas que depois triei em casa. Da 1ª vez não fiz a triagem e coloquei as algas no aquário dentro de uma rede, mas fiz asneira porque as algas rapidamente cozeram e deixaram a água amarelada.

3º criei artémia dentro do próprio aquário. Fiz um pequeno orifício a meio de uma garrafa de água e coloquei a mesma dentro do aquário. Quando coloco os ovos dentro da garrafa estes vão ao fundo, os ovos que eclodem vem à superficie da garrafa e a artémia acaba por conseguir sair pelo buraco para o aquário. A taxa de eclosão é razoável, mas tem dois problemas. Fica inestético, como se pode ver na foto geral, e os ocellaris e o gramma depressa se aperceberam que tinham ali uma fonte de alimento e mudaram os seus territórios para lá.

4º acabei por construir um mini-refúgio de 20l. Coloquei lá a garrafinha (já se vê artémia a passear pelo refúgio), muita macro-alga, uma rocha viva emprestada pelo João Jordão cheia de vida e a bicharara que coletei. De momento o refúgio está repleto de vida e espero que venha a resultar. Já tentei apanhar o mandarim para o colocar temporáriamente no refúgio, mas não consegui.

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Oi, Carlos

Tás aí com um aqua espetaculoe com uns corais de meter inveja
Entretanto, á pouco tempo tambem comecei a alimentar os meus peixes e corais com artémia viva. eo resultado foi excelente. 
Tenho artémia eclodida á 2 semanas do tamanho de um bago de arroz.
Penso que se apagares a luz e pouco depois o apanhares, vais conseguir.
Abraço

----------


## Alberto Branco

> Apenas um comentário - gastaram 3 lâminas???!!! Uma lâmina de diamante evita essa situação - no corte da Acropora eflorescens usámos apenas uma e ainda dava para cortar mais 10!!!


Boas!

Diogo as lâminas que utilizamos foram de cerâmica, daí o grande desgaste, eu andei a ver se comprava uma de diamante mas não encontrei.
Gastamos 3 lâminas e uma partiu mais ou menos a meio do seu desgaste, por isso foram só 3 e meia. :yb665: 

Carlos o refúgio ficou porreiro! Onde é que furaste o aqua? Tenho cá em casa um de 54 lts e estou a pensar fazer dele um refúgio, é que quando colocar o Zebrassoma não me parece que as algas irão sobreviver durante muito tempo! Para além disso aumento a litragem do sistema. A parte pior é arranjar um local onde se enquadre estécticamente, é que com mulheres a coisa é complicada!  :Coradoeolhos: 

P.S.- Carlos não vais iluminar o refúgio?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas




> Boas!
> 
> Carlos o refúgio ficou porreiro! Onde é que furaste o aqua?


Foi na SolVidros. Inicialmente levei lá um aquário para furar, mas eles avisaram que não se responsabilizavam caso o vidro se partice e foi o que aconteceu. Depois comprei os vidros e construi um em casa. 
Só à 3ª é que consegui estancar o aquário. A silicone preta seca mais rápido que a outra :Coradoeolhos: . 




> P.S.- Carlos não vais iluminar o refúgio?


Não :SbSourire2:  . O refúgio está encostado à janela e a minha sala apanha sol durante toda a tarde. Portanto durante o dia apanha luz solar e à noite a claridade do aquário. Penso que deve chegar. As macro-algas não são muito exigentes.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> ...é que com mulheres a coisa é complicada!


Ora aí está uma das frases mais sábias que eu já li...  :yb677:  

Entretanto, Carlos, quando voltares cá, diz que arranja-se sempre mais qualquer coisa!

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Olá Carlos.

Só agora vi o teu post! Fico contente que a Tridacna tenha sobrevivido a quase dia e meio de saco  :Palmas:  

De resto, foste de cá bem artilhado pelo que vejo. Belas compras!

A montipora azul tá um show e ainda é pequenina, vai colocando fotos da evolução!

Abraço
DC

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Novidades no meu reef.

Na 4ªfeira passada adquiri um _Paracanthurus hepatus_ muito pequenino que por enquanto está no refúgio na engorda. Durante esta semana vou colocá-lo dentro do aquário mas no interior de uma gaiola para os restantes peixes se habituarem a sua presença, porque a diferença de tamanhos é bastante considerável. (Não tenho fotos).

O _Synchirophus slendidus_ apesar de magro continua vivo. Acho que o refúgio apesar de mini veio dar uma grande ajuda porque está repleto de seres.


Os corais na sua grande maioria estão com um bom crescimento. Amanhã tiro fotos.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Já agora 
alguém me pode confirmar o sexo do _Synchirophus slendidus_ ? A mim parece-me uma fêmea, o que acham?

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Porque dizes que é uma femea??
Engraçado, a mim parece-me um macho :Coradoeolhos:  
Eu tenho 2 e a unica diferença é o tamanho (1 maior que o outro) e a barbatana dorsal num é bem maior que a do outro.
E nunca os vi a lutar...
Portanto ou são 2 femeas ( não me parece) ou um casal...
Gustavo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Para mim o da foto em cima é um macho.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Pensava que era uma fêmea porque julgava que os machos tinham uma dorsal ainda maior, mas se já são dois a dizer que é macho é porque deve ser.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Carlos,
Também me parece ser um macho!

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Já coloquei o _Paracanthurus hepatus_ no aquário. Acabei por não o colocar numa gaiola porque hoje de manhã encontrei-o cheio de ictio e então preferi coloca-lo directamente no aquário para não sofrer mais stresses. Foi alvo de muitos ataques, mas por enquanto está-se a aguentar. 
Até agora nunca submeti um peixe com ictio a tratamento, desde que se estivessem a alimentar. O que acham relativamente ao hepatus? Acham que ele também recupera bem? As pintas só apareceram hoje, mas em grande número, no entanto ele está-se a alimentar muito bem e está cheio de genica. 

Ontem fui ao mar libertar a minha _Ophidianus ophidiaster_. Captureia à cerca de 1ano e 4 meses, mas ultimamente apresentava alguns sinais de fraqueza e por isso optei por a devolver ao habitat natural.


Entretanto deixo-vos algumas imagens do crescimento de alguns corais em 1mês e pouco.

_Acropora efflovensces_



_Acropora millepora_



Montipora laranja



Montipora verde



_Montipora digitata_



_Seriatopora histryx_



_Stylophora pistillata_



As duas últimas estão a ficar rosas. Espero que esta tendência se mantenha.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> As duas últimas estão a ficar rosas. Espero que esta tendência se mantenha.


Realmente há coisas estranhas na aquariofilia!!! O coral mãe dessa muda está a ficar com leves e tímidos tons verdes e a tua muda está com esse aspecto de quem vai ficar bem rosada!!! :Admirado:   :Admirado:   Antes de a cortar também parecia que poderis vir a ficar rosada e chegou a ter algumas pontas com cor...



Agora está assim...



Vai colocando fotos para vermos a evolução!

Abraço e parabéns,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Diogo, eu depois coloco fotos para se ver a evolução.

Incrível, hoje passado apenas 24 horas o _Paracanthurus hepatus_  já não tem o mínimo sinal de ictío. 
Os ataques também têm diminuido apesar de já ter algumas marcas no corpo, talvez provenientes do bisturi do _Zebrassoma flavensces_.
Fica aqui uma foto não muito boa porque ele ainda está muito tímido.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Más notícias

A Dori morreu. 
Não sei a causa de morte porque encontrei o corpo a ser comido por alguns necrófagos. Talvez tenha sido atacado pelo Zebrassoma ou talvez tenha sido o Ictío que tenha voltado em força. Sempre mostrou ser um exemplar muito tímido.

Como aconteceria com qualquer um de nós estou bastante triste com a morte deste animal.

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Que azar Carlos, mas o Y.T atacava com força:?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Novidades:

A semana passada adquiri um novo hepatus para substituir o que morreu. Este é mais vivaço que o anterior, ainda assim, para evitar surpresas, dividi o aquário com uma rede para separar o Zebrassoma flavensces, dele. De um dos lados ficou o hepatus com a ocellaris e do outro o zebrassoma, sendo que os restantes conseguem circular em ambos os lados. Este hepatus também tem tido algum ictío que vai aparecendo e desaparecendo, mas como se alimenta bem prefiro, por enquanto, não o medicar.

Ontem à noite vi o meu seticaudata que julgava morto à quase um ano. Para dizer a verdade só o vi de corpo inteiro duas vezes, ontem e dentro do saco plástico antes de o colocar no aquário. Pelo crescimento das aptasias posso concluir que não tem sido grande ajuda no combate às mesmas. Desde que deixei de injectar kalk elas têm-se proliferado muito.

Já agora informo todos que o meu computador não anda muito bom de saúde por isso não tenho participado no fórum e só nas escassas oportunidades que tenho no trabalho é que o tenho feito.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

O hepatus continua com ictío e cada vez parece mais afectado, como ele é hiperactivo não consigo ter a certeza, mas também parece ter algum oodinium.
Da experiência que têm com hepatus, acham que o deva medicar ou aguardar mais um pouco? 
Como já referi ele continua muito activo e alimenta-se muito bem.
Entretanto tirei a rede que dividia o aquário por que não estava a conseguir uma boa circulação com ela lá. Até agora ainda não sofreu ataques do Zebrassoma flavensces.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Carlos,
uma questão: estás a adicionar suco de alho (ou garlic) juntamente com a comida?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Não adiciono nada, o hepatus tem um apetite voraz.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá mais uma vez,




> Boas
> 
> Não adiciono nada, o hepatus tem um apetite voraz.


Pois, mas o alho não é apenas para abrir o apetite, mas serve também para defesa, protegendo o sistema imunitário, prevenindo doenças!!!

Poderá ser o suficiente para queriar defesas no peixe, e tornár-lo mais resistente, ajudando assim a ultrapassar a doença...

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Desconhecia isso, pensava que era só para aumentar o apetite. Então amanhã vou colocar um pouco de sumo de alho.

----------


## Paulo Alexandre

Carlos,

tens UV's ? utilização ?
Já convivi com uma situação dessas e o que verifiquei foi que cada vez que mexia no aquario para qq coisa (tentar apanhar o hepatus para tratamento à parte, ou para verificar o seu comportamento sem os "colegas") aumentava o stress, fragilizando-o e contribuindo para o agravamento da doença.
O que fiz foi evitar mexer no aquario, para que ele se mantenha a comer.
Introduzi um labroides e então começou o espectaculo de dança entre os dois.
Liguei UV de 25W 24h/dia.

As melhoria notaram-se 12h depois.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Paulo

Eu tenho UV, mas neste momento não estou a utilizar por que tenho de arranjar uma cabeça motorizada para a pôr a funcionar, mas ainda bem que me fizeste essa pergunta por que acho que vou tratar disso já amanhã.

----------


## Paulo Alexandre

Existem bombas de circulação tb fazem bom trabalho e são mais baratas.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Paulo, agora deixate-me confuso. Bomba de circulação e cabeça motorizada não são a mesma coisa? Qual é a diferença?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Hoje o peixe já parece estar um pouco melhor. Eu não tenho controlador de redox, mas desconfio que a divisória que tinha no aquário que estava a condicionar a circulação possa ter baixado o orp, o que certamente terá influência na saúde do animal. 
Ainda assim, segui os vossos conselhos e liguei a UV e fiz a papa de sumo de alho.
A UV, acabei por a ligar à bomba que faz o retorno para o mini-refúgio o que deu algum trabalho, mas pelo menos não tive que comprar outra bomba.
A papa de sumo de alho fiz com alho congelado espremido e granulado, mas os peixes não gostaram. Pelos relatos que leio aqui, acho isto estranho. Devo ter feito alguma coisa mal!

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Aqui ficam umas fotografias das minhas últimas aquisições. 
Agradeço ao Diogo Lopes por ter juntado e mantido todas as mudas que comprei, algumas a ele e outras a outros membros, no seu aquário.

Pocillopora damicornis purpura


Montipora digitata azulada


Montipora digitata verde


Acropora valida


Acropora millepora rosa


Uma de três 
Acropora sp amarela


O que sobrou de uma Acropora sp verde de pontas lilás. Fiquei apenas com um pedacinho que, felizmente, está a vingar.



Uma Acropora gemmifera verde que pensava que ia pelo mesmo caminho da anterior e por isso optei por a cortar, mas felizmente a muda mãe que teve 1/3 do tecido morto está a recuperar.



Goniopora_vermelha

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Notícias do meu aquário, uma boa e uma má.

Comecemos pela boa.
Há uns meses apareceu-me, não sei donde, uma fungia rosa. Quando a vi pela primeira vez tinha 2-3mm nem dei muita importância porque não percebi o que era até receei que fosse alguma anémona nociva que tivesse sido introduzida com as tpa. Neste momento está com uns 2cm. Coloquei ao lado da tridacna porque os eremitas andavam sempre a virá-la acabando por a danificar um pouco.


Agora a má notícia. A minha gorgónia está a morrer. Dum momento para o outro sem que nada indicasse o tecido começou a morrer lentamente desde a base até à superfície. A necrose parece ser irreversível por isso já fiz duas mudas a ver se a safo. Uma não sei onde está. A outra continua viva. Amanhã vou fazer mais uma.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Carlos,

Caso isso seja mesmo uma _Fungia sp._, e percebendo eu onde se encontra, sugeria-te que arranjasses qualquer coisa (um pratinho, _tupperware_, copo raso...) para encheres com areia e colocares a fungia por cima. 
Ou mesmo um _tupperware_ mais alto e de paredes lisas (para que os hermitas não subam), e colocavas cheio de areia cá em baixo.
Ela irá se sentir melhor sobre a areia!  :SbOk3:  

Queria-te perguntar uma coisa em relação ao post anterior...na última foto aparece uma _Goniopora sp._, que me parece ser igual á minha. Com o que a tens alimentado? de uma forma directa, indirectamente, ou de ambas as maneiras dependendo do alimento? com que frequências?

Desculpa tanta pergunta...mas como parece ser mesmo igual á minha, fiquei curioso.  :Whistle:  

*PS-* Boa sorte com a gorgonia... :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Ricardo

Vou seguir a tua sugestão relativamente à fungia.
Quanto à goniopora, nunca a alimentei directamente. Nunca tive o hábito de alimentar os corais. O que acontece é que todos os dias dou um bom pedaço de comida congelada, artémia, krill e copepodes, e alguns corais acabam por agarrar alguns bocados, principalmente a euphylia e a turbinaria. Tenho a goniopora há pouco mais de um mês, mas ainda não reparei que tenha capturado alguma coisa.
Tu alimentas a tua? Como e com quê?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Maneira mais facil é com uma seringa.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Marco, o que é que lhe dás? De quanto em quanto tempo?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola carlos
quando tenho paciencia artemia congelada e viva,mesturada com plaontom em po.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Quanto à goniopora, nunca a alimentei directamente. Nunca tive o hábito de alimentar os corais.
> (...)
> Tu alimentas a tua? Como e com quê?


Olá Carlos,

Sim, alimento-a. Mas por enquanto apenas indirectamente, com fitoplancton vivo duas vezes por semana.
Espero dentro em breve, experimentar passar a alimentar directamente também...com micro plancton congelado (que tenho um tipo), e ovos de ostra (DT's oyster eggs) e Cyclop-Eeze, que ainda tenho de adquirir. E ainda espero poder completar a alientação de corais com rotiferos e naupilos de artemia!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Tenho uma Fungia que comprei ao Ricardo Rodrigues (tinha apenas uns 4 cm de diâmetro), nunca a alimentei directamente e está agora com mais de 10 cm de diâmetro... parece-me desnecessário!

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - Carlos - coloca fotos da evolução das mudas.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,




> e ovos de ostra (DT's oyster eggs)


Onde é que encontraste ?

António

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá,
> 
> Tenho uma Fungia que comprei ao Ricardo Rodrigues (tinha apenas uns 4 cm de diâmetro), nunca a alimentei directamente e está agora com mais de 10 cm de diâmetro... parece-me desnecessário!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Olá Diogo,
em relação a alimentação estamos a falar da _Goniopora sp._ e não _Fungia sp._
Também tenho uma fungia e não tenho por hábito regular alimentar-lhe directamente, apesar de já o ter feito uma ou duas vezes...




> Onde é que encontraste ?


Olá António,
esta seria a leitura correcta da minha frase: "...ovos de ostra (DT's oyster eggs) e Cyclop-Eeze, que ainda tenho de adquirir.", ou seja, tanto o cycop-eeze como os ovos.  :HaEbouriffe:  
Mas já encontrei sim...irei comprar ou á UNDERWATER, ou á aquapro2000

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parabens Carlos o aqua esta excelente  :Pracima:  
Quanto a Goniopora eu tentaria alimenta-la directamente com seringua como o Marcos mencionou, zooplancton nao fitoplancton.... DT's oyster eggs e Cyclop-Eeze sao excelente ! Embora a vermelha seja mais resistente do que as outras ainda assim precisa de comer nao vai bastar apenas restos de comida e detrito.

O Hepatus como esta ? Aquele que compramos pequenitos em quase todos os casos nao sobrevivem a longo prazo e evitaria compra-los.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Desde já obrigado a todos pela atenção.

Marco, vou experimentar dar-lhe artémia. Hoje não tive tempo.

Ricardo, quando dizes que a alimentas indirectamente com fitoplâncton estás-te a referir a limpeza dos vidros ou fazes cultura de fitoplâncton?

Diogo, assim que tenha tempo coloco a evolução das mudas.

Ricardo e Roberto, vou tentar arranjar DT's oyster eggs e Cyclop-Eeze. Em relação ao Cyclop-Eeze, qual é mais aconselhado, o liofilizado ou o congelado? Presumo que seja o congelado. 

Roberto, o Hepatus está 5*. Apesar de no início ter tido ictío, sempre mostrou ser muito mais vivaço que o anterior. É o mal de se comprar à distância, não podemos escolher os peixes que evidenciam melhor saúde.

A minha esposa vai dar um salto à Maia na próxima semana. Depois de lhe dar alguma graxa vou pedir-lhe para passar na Miosotis. Alguém conhece mais alguma loja na Maia?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Ricardo, quando dizes que a alimentas indirectamente com fitoplâncton estás-te a referir a limpeza dos vidros ou fazes cultura de fitoplâncton?


Nem uma, nem outra estão certas...e nem uma, nem outra estão mal  :yb624:  
- Tenho fitoplâncton vivo, conservado no frigorifico...ou seja, sim, é de cultura.
- Ao limpar os vidros, normalmente estamos a colocar na coluna de água zooplâncton, mas desde que coloco fito no aqua, aparece no vidro outra coisa, que aproveito para perguntar se alguém sabe o que é...
...normalmente intensifica-se mais quanto meto fitoplâncton, e não é branco como o zoo, mas sim escuro, mas o tamanho e forma parece idêntica...não sai do vidro com a facilidade do zooplâncton, arrasta-se mais com o passar da lamina/raspador. Será fitoplâncton? ou outra fase do zoo após alimentada com fito?  :Admirado:  




> Ricardo e Roberto, vou tentar arranjar DT's oyster eggs e Cyclop-Eeze. Em relação ao Cyclop-Eeze, qual é mais aconselhado, o liofilizado ou o congelado? Presumo que seja o congelado.


Penso que congelado será muito melhor, mas liofilizado também dá...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Ao limpar os vidros, normalmente estamos a colocar na coluna de água zooplâncton


Isto seria bom mas infelizmente e *fitoplâncton* nao zooplâncton. Os corais fotossintéticos em geral nao comem fitoplancton mas como serve de alimento para a fauna no aqua e bem possivel que com o tempo aumento a quantidade de zooplancton no aquario.




> qual é mais aconselhado, o liofilizado ou o congelado?


Nao sei o que e  liofilizado mas sem duvida que o cyclop-eeze congelado seja melhor.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

carlos




> A minha esposa vai dar um salto à Maia na próxima semana. Depois de lhe dar alguma graxa vou pedir-lhe para passar na Miosotis. Alguém conhece mais alguma loja na Maia?


no mesmo sitio da Miosotis existe a loja Exoreef
é mesmo em frente nas lojas em baixo de predio

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Roberto, liofilização é um processo de conservação em que se retira a água aos alimentos e não só.

Carlos, obrigado pela resposta, mas afinal houve uma alteração de planos e ela vai para Lisboa.
Quem me diz uma loja em Lisboa ou arredores onde comprou recentemente DT's oyster eggs e/ou Cyclop-Eeze. Entretanto vou mandar uns mp para as lojas, mas elas por vezes levam algum tempo a responder.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Carlos,




> Quem me diz uma loja em Lisboa ou arredores onde comprou recentemente DT's oyster eggs e/ou Cyclop-Eeze. Entretanto vou mandar uns mp para as lojas, mas elas por vezes levam algum tempo a responder.


A Reefdiscus costuma ter Cyclo-Eeze. Quanto aos oyster eggs não sei!

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - não te esqueças que a Reefdiscus mudou-se para Lisboa

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Isto seria bom mas infelizmente e *fitoplâncton* nao zooplâncton. Os corais fotossintéticos em geral nao comem fitoplancton mas como serve de alimento para a fauna no aqua e bem possivel que com o tempo aumento a quantidade de zooplancton no aquario.


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:  opss...estava mesmo convencido de que era zoo, que passeava no vidro  :SbSmileyBisous:   :SbSmileyBisous:  
Então o fito que eu vejo com mais intensidade quando adiciono, pode ser de uma outra especie, ou não? :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Diogo, aqui vão fotos de algumas mudas. 
Os crescimentos são muito inferiores aos teus, mas como não tenho reactor de cálcio até estou satisfeito. Para dizer a verdade, já fico satisfeito por eles sobreviverem.

+- 45 dias

_Pocillopora damicornis purpura_
 


_Acropora valida_



Acropora sp amarela



+- 7 meses

_Acropora efflovensces_



_Acropora millepora_



Montipora azul



Montipora laranja



Montipora verde



_Montipora digitata_



_Seriatopora histryx_



_Stylophora pistillata_
Acabou por ficar castanha novamente.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ola Carlos !! Muito bons crescimentos... o facto de não teres reactor não invalida em nada não teres bons crescimentos e ai tens a prova. Tens ai peças bem bonitas !... os meus parabêns. Um dia destes tenho de ir a Ponta Delgada, nessa altura se não te importares gostava de dar uma olhada nisso.  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Marco, quando vieres cá avisa. Para mim é sempre uma alegria receber pessoas cá em casa que partilhem o mesmo hobby que eu. Já agora convido todos os membros que um dia passem por S. Miguel para fazerem uma visita ao meu aquário.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Trouxeram-me do continente alguns tipos de alimentos novos e comecei por apanhar o mandarim e colocá-lo na maternidade para ver se ele pegava em algum desses alimentos e _eureka_ , adorou ovos de lagosta da Ocean Nutrition. Este foi o primeiro alimento não vivo que eu o vi aceitar. No entanto à velocidade que ele come quando o colocar no aquário os outros peixes não lhe vão dar hipóteses. Assim sendo de x em x tempo vou apanhá-lo e colocá-lo na "enfardadeira". É muito fácil apanhá-lo quando está a dormir. Acho que ele nem dá por nada. Mesmo assim continuo a não recomendar este peixe. Se fosse hoje não o teria comprado.
Também andei a alimentar a gorgónia com náuplios de artémia, mas não cheguei a perceber se ela os aceitou. Os pólipos começaram a mexer em vária direcções, mas nunca "abocanharam" a comida tal como acontece com os outros corais.

Não consegui arranjar cyclo-eeze e oyster eggs.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Aconteceu-me uma coisa muito estranha. 
Como o six-line não cumpriu a sua tarefa de comer as pyramid snails e como era um grande concorrente à alimentação do mandarim, resolvi arranjar-lhe um novo dono. Desde 6ª-feira passada que ando a tentar apanhá-lo, de dia, de noite, com armadilhas, com alimento dentro da rede e nada. Ontem desisti e arrumei a casa toda. Hoje minutos antes de sair de casa, com o aquário ainda às escuras, ele resolveu entregar-se e saltou do aquário. Foi só pegar do chão e colocar no refúgio.
Há coisas sem explicação :JmdALEnvers:  .

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Aconteceu-me uma coisa muito estranha. 
> Como o six-line não cumpriu a sua tarefa de comer as pyramid snails e como era um grande concorrente à alimentação do mandarim, resolvi arranjar-lhe um novo dono. Desde 6ª-feira passada que ando a tentar apanhá-lo, de dia, de noite, com armadilhas, com alimento dentro da rede e nada. Ontem desisti e arrumei a casa toda. Hoje minutos antes de sair de casa, com o aquário ainda às escuras, ele resolveu entregar-se e saltou do aquário. Foi só pegar do chão e colocar no refúgio.
> Há coisas sem explicação .


Muito bom!!! :yb624:   :yb624:  
É curioso que me aconteceu algo semelhante!! Há uns meses tentei desesperadamente apanhar um Mandarim e não consegui - no dia seguinte o bicho estava dentro da coluna seca!!!

Quem sabe o que lhes terá passado pela cabeça!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Magano

Stress derivado das tentativas de captura  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

É impressão minha, ou tens com sucesso SPS sem usar HQI???
Qual é o total de watts que tens no teu aquário?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas




> É impressão minha, ou tens com sucesso SPS sem usar HQI???
> Qual é o total de watts que tens no teu aquário?


Sim, tenho conseguido, mas não fui o primeiro, não sou o único e não vou ser o último. 
Agora, só com PC acho que fui o primeiro, sou o único e vou ser o último :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .
Tenho 440W.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Hoje vi pela primeira vez este equinoderme com cerca de 1cm. Alguém sabe identificá-lo? A foto está muito má, mas fiquei sem pilhas e entretanto não sei por onde ele anda.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Penso tratar-se de uma _Asterina sp._

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Penso tratar-se de uma _Asterina sp._


Sim, concordo!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

É isso. Obrigado.

Pelo que li não há grande consenso, se é reef safe ou não. Assim sendo, vou arriscar e vou mantê-la. Se alguém já teve alguma experiência negativa com elas que me diga.

----------


## Ricardo Vintém

Eu ando desconfiado que algumas asterinas comem alga coralina. Também existem alguns relatos disso no www.reefcentral.com

Estava a ficar com muitas pequenas manchas brancas nas rochas, cerca de 1/2 cm, onde estava antes alga coralina, e não sabia a causa. Entretanto vi muitas asterinas e sempre que tiro uma da rocha deixa uma marca esbranquiçada do mesmo tamanho...

Vou jogar pelo seguro, e vou caçar amanhã as que puder.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

É possível, Ricardo. Alguns ouriços comem, como são ambos equinodermes, pode ser que as asterias também as comam. Eu só ainda vi uma no meu aquário, não sei se é sempre a mesma, mas neste momento sei onde ela está, e nunca me apercebi que coma coralina.

Se tens a certeza que são elas, tira-as. A coralina sempre é mais bonita que as asterinas.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Tenho péssimas notícias :yb620:  .
Mudei de casa e o pior pesadelo torneou-se realidade. Morreu muita coisa. Os camarões, um hispidus, um debelius e um seticaudata foram os primeiros a andar. Os sps morreram todos. A lobophyton que já tinha um tamanho interessante também morreu. E não sei o que aconteceu à fungia que tinha aparecido misteriosamente no aquário. Pode parecer estúpido, mas desconfio que a atirei ao mar aquando da lavagem dos bidões para fazer uma TPA.

Causas do desastre:
- Tive poucos dias para mudar de casa, os quais coincidiram com a fase mais exigente do trabalho;
- O aquário ia apenas mudar de sítio, ou seja, todo o recheio teve de ser retirado do aquário para em seguida ser colocado no mesmo aquário. Se fosse um upgrade seria mais fácil;
- Por azar, as TPA iniciais foram feitas com água muito turva;
- Excesso de confiança;
- Aproveitar a DSB. 

Minimização do impacto:
- Coloquei os peixes, turbo e ofiúro no antigo refúgio durante alguns dias, não os alimentei e fiz TPA diárias de 50%. Os camarões, com medo de serem atacados pelos peixes, coloquei-os num garrafão de 5l, mas morreram em menos de 24h.
- Fiz TPA diárias. 2x150l; 2x100l;2x50l e agora estou a fazer 25l diários;
- Coloquei carvão activado;
- Tentei melhorar o setup do aquário. Construí um overflow e acrescentei uma sump com 150l, um escumador para 1500l, dois squid e iria pôr a funcionar um reactor de cálcio. Como vou de férias no sábado tive receio de ter essa artilharia toda montada apenas com uma semana de teste e por isso acabei por desmontar tudo;
- Fiz um upgrade no refúgio. Passou de 20l para 80l;

O que faria de diferente:
- As circunstâncias não me permitiam planificar de forma muito diferente, mas guardaria pequenos frags no refúgio para, em caso de desastre, repovoar o aquário.

Curiosidades:
- Quando transferi o turbo para o aquário, este começou a lançar nuvens de esperma para a água. Repetiu este processo por mais de 15x. Até pensei que tivesse a termir o seu ciclo de vida e quisesse deixar descendência :yb624:  , mas felizmente continua vivo. Se a água já não estava boa, pior ficou.

Aqui ficam umas fotos do antes e do depois.

Antes:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

(continuação)
Antes:


Depois:

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Boas,

Alguem sabe se este aquário ainda está activo?

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Ricardo,

só agora é que reparei na pergunta.

Sim, o aquário está activo, mas fraquinho.

Anteriormente tinha um projecto que cheguei a colocar aqui

http://www.reefforum.net/f8/fara-sentido-6465/

mas acabei por não construir casa, optei por comprar uma e o aquário já fez esta nova mudança, mas desta vez não morreu nada, também já não havia muito para morrer :Admirado: .

De momento o aquário está na lavandaria à espera de fazer um upgrade que me vai dar muitas dores de cabeça porque quero colocar o aquário na sala e a casa das máquinas na garagem que fica no piso de baixo.
Este projecto está apenas na minha cabeça, quando começar a passar para o papel começo a postar aqui, mas ainda vai levar tempo porque acabei de gastar muito :SbRiche:  em móveis e em breve vou ser pai.

----------

